# Paul Stanley & His Son jamming



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

I thought that Robert 1950 would like this since he mentioned KISS several times in the last Posting contest so here it is 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27mK47yxCb8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

I think that these old rockers really appreciate those moments now. Especially since they were othe road so much when they were young. Some of them were stoned and drunk most of the time as well, although I do not thing that was ever the case for Gene and Paul. Just gone a lot.


----------



## Bryan (Jan 14, 2008)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I think that these old rockers really appreciate those moments now. Especially since they were othe road so much when they were young. Some of them were stoned and drunk most of the time as well, although I do not thing that was ever the case for Gene and Paul. Just gone a lot.


Yah From watching Gene Simmons Family Jewels he and Gene were really down on drugs and booze . He saw what it did to Paul Daniel "Ace" Frehley .


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Mother of God!"....he's playing the blues like a older guy...but seriously..a red afro on a white kid....he most just LOVE to get beat-up...LOL


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

Kind of different seeing him as a Dad, and not as a rock star or whatever.

He was definitely a Dad there.


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Nothin like a good extended blues shuffle to make washing the breakfast dishes go by! LOL! Thanx for the link!
-Mikey


----------

